# From the "You gotta be ******* kidding me!" files...



## Archangel M (Feb 5, 2011)

Cops Charge 7-Year-Old for Bringing Toy Gun to Class



> A 7-year-old child allegedly shot a Nerf-style toy gun in his Hammonton, N.J., school Jan. 18. *No one was hurt*, but the pint-size softshooter now faces misdemeanor criminal charges.



"No one was hurt"...ya think???



> *Police charged the 7-year-old with possessing an imitation firearm in or on an education institution* &#8211; a misdemeanor and a minor juvenile offense in New Jersey.
> School officials described the child as "a nice kid" and "a good student." Authorities haven't commented on what specific disciplinary action or punishment the boy faces though it could involve counseling and other resources made available to the family.



Alright. Far be it from me to second guess my brothers in blue, but WTF?!?! Put a kid who is described as a "nice kid" and "good student" through the juvi system over a ****ING NERF GUN!?! What the hell?

Good Lord I hope there is more to this story.

edit:

Another quote from the article:



> Deseire Gherard, a parent of one of the students at the school, agrees with the policy.
> "I'd rather it be dealt with more severely than not," said Gherard. *"I would rather them go a little bit too far for the safety of all the children then to say 'okay, it was probably nothing.'"*



What are we becoming?


----------



## Scott T (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, this incident is somewhat infuriating. Friggin' wingers!

This is one of those situations where zero-tolerance fails... big time.


----------



## Carol (Feb 5, 2011)

*Misdemeanor criminal charges???* For a SEVEN year old with a nerf gun?  Take a "nice kid" that's a "nice kid" and a "good student" and associate him as a juvenile delinquent???

That is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 5, 2011)

Zero Tolerance = Zero sense


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2011)

Another kids getting the book thrown at him over spit balls.

Thinking is no longer a requirement for authority.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 6, 2011)

And if you thought THIS was bad. Take a look at THIS!

http://www.kvue.com/home/Ticket-for-wearing-too-much-perfume--Austin-student-says-yes-115342884.html


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2011)

What's a 'nerf' gun?


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 6, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> What's a 'nerf' gun?



Well..this article calls it a "nerf like gun" which is a toy that fires soft foam projectiles. In this case it sounds like a plastic toy that fires ping-pong balls.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Well..this article calls it a "nerf like gun" which is a toy that fires soft foam projectiles. In this case it sounds like a plastic toy that fires ping-pong balls.


 
Ah, it's obviously so dangerous it should be issues to the troops then!

It sounds as if the child should be told off for bringing toys to school and annoying people (probably girls) with them but surely an internal matter for teachers to deal with.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 6, 2011)

It is for their safety. You gotta think about the children! 
Oh wait. That was what the clergy used to say... and we all know how that turned out...
DON'T think about the children... p

From various other incidents like this, it looks to me as if the US has really become paranoid about school violence, to the point where all sanity has been abandoned. Is that true, or is it due to media bias?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 6, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> From various other incidents like this, it looks to me as if the US has really become paranoid about school violence, to the point where all sanity has been abandoned. Is that true, or is it due to media bias?


While there is a lot of media bias here, a lot of sanity has been gleefully abandoned.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2009/10/1...ded-bringing-knife-fork-spoon-utensil-school/

The above is one of my favorite examples of ridiculous. A cub scout brings his camping meal utensils to school and gets 45 days of reform school because one of the eating utensils fit the schools definition of a knife.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree.  I understand the school's knee jerk response.  OK -- no I don't.  But I expect it.

But why did the cops go along?  That's when you bring a dose of common sense into the equation and say "OK, give him detention.  But we're not bringing charges against a 7-year old."

And if the cops tried -- why the hell didn't the juvenile intake officers handle it more wisely?  Something along the lines of "Fine, if you insist, bring the kid in.  We'll tell him not to do it again."

Instead, you slap a 7-year old with a "violent criminal" tag...

Setting him up for success, ain't they?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone who thinks those kind of Zero Tolerance policies are a good idea should be imprisoned for criminal stupidity!

Because the PROBLEM with school violence is Nerf Guns and Boy Scout Utensils.......NO, the PROBLEM with American Schools are IDIOTS IN CHARGE OF SOME OF THEM!

'I'm going to prevent another Columbine by banning Nerf Guns and Boy Scout Utensils......i'm a MORON!'

The folks in charge of these decisions should be HOUNDED in to unemployment and made an example of!


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 7, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> I agree. I understand the school's knee jerk response. OK -- no I don't. But I expect it.
> 
> But why did the cops go along? That's when you bring a dose of common sense into the equation and say "OK, give him detention. But we're not bringing charges against a 7-year old."
> 
> ...


Im sure the officer didnt want to do it but at least where I work we are requireed by our SOP to follow the schools request and if they want the kid charged we have to charge them.  However Im not sure a Nerf gun fits our law so he would prob. have just been charged with disturbing school activities


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> And if you thought THIS was bad. Take a look at THIS!
> 
> http://www.kvue.com/home/Ticket-for-wearing-too-much-perfume--Austin-student-says-yes-115342884.html




What the....what's wrong with giving her some Wet Ones and telling her to wash it off? *shakes head*


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 7, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Im sure the officer didnt want to do it but at least where I work we are requireed by our SOP to follow the schools request and if they want the kid charged we have to charge them.  However Im not sure a Nerf gun fits our law so he would prob. have just been charged with disturbing school activities


Whether it meets the code is another issue...

But, personally, the most I'd do is close this as "warrants advised" meaning I told them how to get a petition.  I would discuss it at length if necessary -- but given the circumstances presented, I wouldn't get a petition for the kid.  Should I be charging my 2 year old for brandishing because his favorite game this week was to get hold of a blue gun (non firing training replica) and pointing it at us, saying "bang"?

Like I said -- the cop's job in a situation like this is to inject common sense into the school policies.  If the cop's attempt fails, it should occur at the intake officer's desk.  The isn't a criminal event; I'm not certain that a 7-year old can form the requisite criminal intent.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Feb 8, 2011)

My 3 year old daughter's favorite toy is a small sword that she uses to 'kill'.
She brandishes it quite often too. And half a year ago when I carried her upstairs to put her in bed (against her wishes) she told me cutely she was going to tear my head off.

I guess in the US she'd be a terrorist and forced to live in juvie.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 8, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Whether it meets the code is another issue...
> 
> But, personally, the most I'd do is close this as "warrants advised" meaning I told them how to get a petition. I would discuss it at length if necessary -- but given the circumstances presented, I wouldn't get a petition for the kid. Should I be charging my 2 year old for brandishing because his favorite game this week was to get hold of a blue gun (non firing training replica) and pointing it at us, saying "bang"?
> 
> Like I said -- the cop's job in a situation like this is to inject common sense into the school policies. If the cop's attempt fails, it should occur at the intake officer's desk. The isn't a criminal event; I'm not certain that a 7-year old can form the requisite criminal intent.


 We would not have that choice we have no discretion when it comes to schools I dont agree with it but thats how our SOP is written and failure to follow it would get me in trouble. And 2 year olds cant be charged with a crime.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 8, 2011)

Do disrespect, but it a ****ed up policy that says a non LE entity can mandate what an LEO will or will not charge. If thats the case I'd make THEM sign whatever initiating court instrument you use. I wouldn't be putting MY name on it that's for damn sure.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Do disrespect, but it a ****ed up policy that says a non LE entity can mandate what an LEO will or will not charge. If thats the case I'd make THEM sign whatever initiating court instrument you use. I wouldn't be putting MY name on it that's for damn sure.


I agree.  Yes, you're stuck following policy.  But there's still a fair amount of room to work with the school to realize the error before they do it.  Even with a policy like that, I'd be discussing it with the school authorities at length before making a charge in this particular case.  Maybe even calling my supervisor in...


----------



## Nomad (Feb 8, 2011)

Not hard to believe at all, unfortunately.  

A couple of years ago at my daughter's elementary school, the principal had a meeting where she calmly explained that pointing your finger at someone and saying "bang" was *the same* as bringing a weapon to school, and would result in suspension or expulsion.

Anyone that can't tell the difference between kids playing and a real, tangible threat needs to be fired immediately from ANY position of influence.

WTF indeed.  Zero tolerance needs to be stopped; in many cases it's ruining kids' lives.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 8, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Do disrespect, but it a ****ed up policy that says a non LE entity can mandate what an LEO will or will not charge. If thats the case I'd make THEM sign whatever initiating court instrument you use. I wouldn't be putting MY name on it that's for damn sure.


 I dont agree with the policy and last time I was sent to the middel school because a kid had a metal butter knife in her lunch box to put cream cheese on her bagel I had a huge argument with the school offical and was written up by my supervisor for not following it was ordered to arrest her and lost 12 hrs vacation for not following a General Order.  Thankfully I quit that department a short time later but where I work now has same policy as do most in this state that I know of. However Im a Narc now and dont deal with that crap anymore.  Im against all laws that remove officers choice just like mandatory arrests for domestic assaults and violation of protective orders but I also wont loose anymore time over a kid and a butter knife in a lunch box either


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 18, 2011)

Carol said:


> What the....what's wrong with giving her some Wet Ones and telling her to wash it off? *shakes head*


 
What the.....?! Ticketed? You've absolutely got to be ******* ME!

By the way, Capt. Erik 'Paul Blart' Mendez, AISD Mall Rentacop, is an idiot......'Police work is hell in 3rd grade study hall...i've see some real hairy action working the yard during Kindergarten recess...you just don't know!  You see this scar right here?'......really?!

If my job was to write tickets to pre-pubescent children i'd eat my pistol.....what a joke!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 18, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Do disrespect, but it a ****ed up policy that says a non LE entity can mandate what an LEO will or will not charge. If thats the case I'd make THEM sign whatever initiating court instrument you use. I wouldn't be putting MY name on it that's for damn sure.


 
Yeah, i'm trying to wrap my mind around the mentality of allowing schools to dictate to law enforcement what they will and will not consider a criminal act.


----------

